# Asus p5k ram question



## i_ruv_Vista (Apr 21, 2008)

OK, so I'm building a computer around the asus p5k,
http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=3&l2=11&l3=534&l4=0&model=1637&modelmenu=1

it boast technology called super memspeed. from what i can tell,
using 800mhz ddr2 ram, it will overclock it to 1066mhz.

question: what if i installed 1066mhz ram to begin with?

(taken from the link)
Native DDR2 1066 Support
To attain top performance, ASUS engineers have successfully unleashed the true potential of DDR2 memory. While in DDR2 1066 mode, ASUS´s exclusive technology offers a choice of FSB 1333 - providing great performance for 3D graphics and other memory demanding applications.

does that mean i can run ram at a 1333mhz bus speed?


thanks in advance

PS: i dont claim to be an expert, or very learned in computer science, any terms that are misused, chalk it up to inexperience.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Installing 800MHz RAM doesn't guarantee you will be able to overclock to 1066MHz since it will depend on the quality of your RAM. If you installed 1066MHz RAM you can set it straight to run at 1066MHz. FSB1333 doesn't refer to the RAM clock, but the bus speed of your processor. It means if your RAM runs at 1066MHz the BIOS will let you run your processor at 1333MHz FSB, which would be overclocking if that isn't your processor's default FSB. Only overclock if you know what you are doing.


----------



## i_ruv_Vista (Apr 21, 2008)

i suppose that clears it up. but one more thing, if my processer(which will be the intel q9450) runs at 1333mhz, how much would my ram bring it down, running at a slower speed? (i will be buying 1066mhz)

thx for the first reply, and thx for any more.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

At the same RAM clock speed, a high FSB processor will still perform better than one with a lower bus speed.

According to the ASUS website:

"4 x DIMM, Max. 8 GB, DDR2 1066*/800/667 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory
Dual Channel memory architecture
* The chipset officially supports the memory frequency up to DDR2 800MHz. Tuned by ASUS Super Memspeed Technology, this motherboard natively supports up to DDR2 1066MHz "

I'm pretty sure you can still run a processor at 1333MHz FSB while running 1066MHz RAM.


----------

